# XCODE etc...



## !Nico! (3 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, ça va bien ?
après quelques messages dans ce forum j'ai enfin réussi à bien utiliser Xcode (youpi). ça me change de emacs quand même !!
Sinon, il y a t'il un tutorial pour apprendre à bien utiliser Xcode ?
J'ai aussi remarqué que dans le developer tools il y a "interface builder", à quoi sert il et comment on s'en sert ?

merci
>>Nicolas<<


----------



## simon (3 Octobre 2004)

!Nico! a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, ça va bien ?
> après quelques messages dans ce forum j'ai enfin réussi à bien utiliser Xcode (youpi). ça me change de emacs quand même !!
> Sinon, il y a t'il un tutorial pour apprendre à bien utiliser Xcode ?
> J'ai aussi remarqué que dans le developer tools il y a "interface builder", à quoi sert il et comment on s'en sert ?
> ...



Pour interface builder c'est simplement l'application qui te permet de créer les interfaces utilisateurs pour ton application. C'est assez simple à utiliser puisque c'est que du drag-and-drop  Sinon pour le reste commence tranquillement avec cette page qui te donnera accès à des tutos qui te permettront d'avoir les connaissances de base de XCode http://developer.apple.com/referencelibrary/GettingStarted/GS_Cocoa/index.html


----------



## Supercagne85 (7 Octobre 2004)

Moi je n'arrive toujorus pas à me servir de'Xcode et g++ pour compiler du C++.


----------

